# Anyone else wondering why we do it?



## tomwaya (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey everyone,
not sure if anyone else feels like this, it's kind of been playing on my mind lately. Does anyone else sometimes get a bit down, that they spend all this time working on furry drawings, but then can't really show them to friends or family? 
I'll spend like two days working on a drawing, post it on fa, get one reply. and then that's it. Not sure why, maybe its because my characters aren't naked, or I'm not very good, or what.
Sometimes I just think I should draw like human characters, at least then I could show them off a bit.

what do you think?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 3, 2009)

If you only draw one thing that is for a specific audience, you alienate others. Which is interesting since furry is supposed to be an open community. Having said that, why limit yourself? Why draw just one thing when you can learn to do more. Is this not the point of improvement?


----------



## DrZed (Apr 3, 2009)

*after 15 minutes reading 2 posts above*
I once show my friends few scraps of mine. Feedback from them was somewhere below zero. They simply weren't interested in what i show. Since that, i don't show my artwork to anyone except on FA and DA. 
Maybe, i just have wrong friends. Yet we're happy together.

But most important, i like what [or even whatever] i draw.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2009)

I do it to practice and to hopefully, just maybe....

Make the viewer smile, if they can smile while viewing my work then its all worth it.


----------



## Kaiit (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't show anyone in particular. No one is really interested. I draw because I like to draw, not for others to judge. I post online because, well, I can and the attention _is_ nice when it does come : P

I know what you mean though. If I post anything non-pokemon related on my DeviantART account, it doesn't get a look at. It's very disheartening if you've spent hours on it especially, but people are more interested in a sketch of a Vaporeon >_>


----------



## Chak (Apr 4, 2009)

dude, I feel the same way you do


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 5, 2009)

It's strange though isn't it. I mean of course I draw purely for myself, i love the experience and the pleasure of the challenge, but at the same time its like scoring the winning touchdown and there's no one watching. Can be a little deflating at times. 

What I find even weirder at times is, when I post something I know is pretty good and I get a really muted response of comments and then I see someone post a stickman with ears done in ms paint and it gets like a thousand comments. Weird.


----------



## Kaiit (Apr 5, 2009)

The BEST tutorial on DA - http://taeshilh.deviantart.com/art/Instant-Fame-Laina-s-Story-24103914

Now you know why they get so many pageviews for shit :[


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2009)

Kaiit said:


> The BEST tutorial on DA - http://taeshilh.deviantart.com/art/Instant-Fame-Laina-s-Story-24103914
> 
> Now you know why they get so many pageviews for shit :[



ROFL, wow


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 6, 2009)

maybe its just easier to comment on stuff that's a bit rubbish because people feel the need to encourage and help. When something is presented that is pretty complete, there isn't much to say.
I used to quite like the fact that that on vcl you had to have at least a scrap of talent to get a membership, though I also think art should be free for all. Dilemma!


----------



## Zaaz (Apr 6, 2009)

Ref. TomWaya:
I believe in a balance, and thanks to the many sites available that's exactly what's available: a forum for every kind of artist.

Z


----------



## Fukshia (Apr 10, 2009)

Versatility is the key to improvement. You can apply the stuff you learn to different styles of art. Darwing humans will help you with anatomy, which can be applied to anthros, seeing as anthros usually are more or less human  regarding their skeletal structure, posture and musculature.

As for me, I rarely show my work to anyone, but when I do, I show them the kinda works they might take interest in. 

Even though smex is the only thing most people take interest in, you should keep posting stuff that isn't just a crowd-pleaser. There are people out there who aren't just looking for pron.


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Apr 11, 2009)

tomwaya said:


> Hey everyone,
> not sure if anyone else feels like this, it's kind of been playing on my mind lately. Does anyone else sometimes get a bit down, that they spend all this time working on furry drawings, but then can't really show them to friends or family?



I've been showing my art to my family forever, just not my porn.



tomwaya said:


> I'll spend like two days working on a drawing, post it on fa, get one reply. and then that's it. Not sure why, maybe its because my characters aren't naked, or I'm not very good, or what.
> Sometimes I just think I should draw like human characters, at least then I could show them off a bit.
> 
> what do you think?



People like the nekkid, the top pictures in your gallery will always be porn. X3


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 15, 2009)

I've actually been wondering whether in part its to do with "story", the most popular pictures are the ones where the viewer brings something to the picture, in that it sparks their imagination and they can build a story around the scene you've drawn. I think the porn pictures just do this the most effectively, and we're all mostly horny people anyway, so it's bound to be popular!
For example, I saw this kinda simple pic of two characters getting it on, but the artist had titled it like "daddy gives his special girl a birthday sexing" or something or other. Now because the artist had created a story to the scene it was really popular. without that its just two characters drawn pretty badly having sex...sort of.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 15, 2009)

Well don't get discouraged by a lack of feedback. Just do it for yourself. 

PS I think you've got a cool thing going on, looking at your gallery!


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 15, 2009)

ah cheers mate, this wasn't an over winded way of fishing for praise by the way, but thank you very much. I guess if I keep going I'll get noticed.


----------



## elenawing (Apr 15, 2009)

sadly its one of those crazy situations, i once plucked up the courage and showed a tiger comission i'd worked ages on and you can get crazily different reactions from similar people

my mum's reaction: ....its a bit scary dear...
my dad's reaction: thats awesome!   

but yea i agree with everyone above, try doing different styles, study different subjects, hell studying the human anatomy helps with drawing anthros because you can learn the difference in bone structure and such :3


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 15, 2009)

I think that studying human anatomy is *vital *to drawing anthros.


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 15, 2009)

I totally agree, I spent years doing life drawing classes, learn the basics first, a good sketch will make a good final picture


----------



## pkingsora (Apr 20, 2009)

Actually thats the 1st reason I left FA.. I still feel that way from time to time..but I also like to exspand and reach other audiances.. its allmost tempting to draw up something 'provocative' or 'naughty' but its just not in my nature.. (unless you pay me fer it) i sometimes feel bad for those classy and original artists not getting any love :x


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah I agree totally, I find I have to alternate my "classy" to "naughty" pics to keep people interested. It's a shame because I come up with some drawings that I know have to be sidelined until I post something kinky. I don't mind really, it's still fun drawing it. 

Maybe we should all put our minds together and come up with the "ultimate" FA drawing and then I'll draw it. It'll be like a social experiment!


----------



## pkingsora (Apr 22, 2009)

Fufufufu hiyum~ Ultimate FA drawing... something that could catch the eyes of Furries about?  lets see.. I know Group images tend to get allot of attention..uber cute junk does too.. though I have yet to see someone mix Furry and Mecha together.


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 22, 2009)

hmm this is true but maybe a bit too niche. I can't help but think the ultimate FA pic would be something that's a bit..."morally grey"!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 22, 2009)

pkingsora said:


> though I have yet to see someone mix Furry and Mecha together.



http://extvia.deviantart.com/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/extvia


----------

